# Timelessness



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Do you value it? I listen to music that I don't think will be timeless but find to be fun to listen to anyways.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

I think that timelessness relies mostly on the instrumentation, and not the music itself.

I personally don't care whether something sounds dated or not, if its good.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> I think that timelessness relies mostly on the instrumentation, and not the music itself.
> 
> I personally don't care whether something sounds dated or not, if its good.


There is so much that goes into why something becomes "timeless" other than the music itself. Such as popularity of the Artist, lowest common denomenator lyrical themes (love songs)...something that describes a time that isn't forever is still relevant.


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

There is no music which is really "timeless". Unfortunately, peoples are changing permanently. And any music is subjective. You are listening and hope that it is really "timeless", but one hundred/thousand years later what peoples are supposed to do with your opinion?


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

The music that is more likeable and has stronger chords/melody/harmony structure and is more original will probably become timeless. 
Some classical music is timelss, but also pop music, etc. 
There is also some great music that won't become timeless because most people didn't hear it.

Examples of timeles music:

















Derivative music that will mean nothing few years from now:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

nikola said:


> The music that is more likeable and has stronger chords/melody/harmony structure and is more original will probably become timeless.
> Some classical music is timelss, but also pop music, etc.
> There is also some great music that won't become timeless because most people didn't hear it.
> 
> ...


Maybe, I'm just not concerned with it anymore. My focus is expression, nothing else.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> There is so much that goes into why something becomes "timeless" other than the music itself. Such as popularity of the Artist


Very much so. Nothing will kill a work's chances at timelessness like being written by an unworthy composer. Questions like this always make me think of the _Missa Da pacem_, initially thought to be written by Josquin and revered for that reason, which was kicked out of the canon after it was discovered to be the work of Noel Bauldeweyn. The music itself was apparently not enough to save it.


----------

